# Videogame thread.



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

Did a search and didn't see any generic game thread. usually with fast cars, guns, or bikes, theres bound to be gamers. ill try to keep this updated if necessary.

PSN ID
Audible__Silence
shrubbytuna
OleGreatBeard

Xbox Gamertag
Audible Silence
xxSQUEEKERTONxx
akghost17
frito p


----------



## JBYRD8 (Aug 15, 2013)

What kinda games xbox here


Justin
2012 Brute Force 750 eps
29.5 OL2 S/W
Snorkels
Warn Vantage 2000lb Winch
RDC 2" Lift Kit
RDC Rad Kit
VFJ #6 & #3
HMF Swamp XL W/ Snorkel


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

I have a PS4, my brother has a XB One that i use sometimes. usually play around 9pm eastern on weeknights to save money through the week. looking forward to Destiny, The Crew, and FIFA 15. Wish somebody would make a new Test Drive offroad or cross country Baja Game.

---------- Post added at 04:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:45 PM ----------

i play all kinds. i have a good amount of PS4 games now, but im going to sell em soon, i dont really play em anymore. 

summer is always slow season.

---------- Post added at 04:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:47 PM ----------

oh yeah, Diablo 3 comes out soon. too. 

ill be playing a lot of Forza Horizon when it comes out on xbox.


----------



## JBYRD8 (Aug 15, 2013)

Gotcha I've got a Xbox 360 and the 1. I wish someone would make a game like that.


Justin
2012 Brute Force 750 eps
29.5 OL2 S/W
Snorkels
Warn Vantage 2000lb Winch
RDC 2" Lift Kit
RDC Rad Kit
VFJ #6 & #3
HMF Swamp XL W/ Snorkel


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

Started playing the Destiny Beta last night. its like halo and borderlands had a kid. its a lot of fun. i might have an extra beta code for xbox if interested.


----------



## rosenj87 (May 5, 2012)

Psn: shrubbytuna


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Xbox one here and 360 well pretty much my boys but I get on once in awhile to get my butt handed to me in cod ghost. Loved need for speed. Ive been thinking about the new wolfenstien.Gamer tag akghost17


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

The Destiny Beta is released tomorrow for xbox people. i highly suggest checking it out if you get a code. If you know somebody playing there is a good chance they have an extra code. each person gets 3 codes, one for self amd 2 for friends. its going to be an amazing game. 

I just got an email that give me access to The Crew. pretty excited to check it out tonight. hope its as good as it looks.


----------



## adamwedge (Jan 4, 2014)

PSN: OleGreatBeard

Mostly playing GTA 5.


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

i got a PS3 mainly for my son to play MineCraft every now and than. luckly he isnt ate up with games and would rather be outside. We also have all the Moto Storm tittles, Resistance 3 ,Killzone 3, and Borderlands, but i havnt even played those yet. i suck at games. I used to kick *** atTecmo Bowl though.


----------



## SRRBrute (Oct 17, 2011)

Just an ol' xbox 360 here. Gamertag: frito p. I play mostly COD Ghost, and Forza 4.


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

TECMO BOWL FOR THE WIN!!!! 1st down, hail marry, 2nd down, hail marry, 3rd down, run play, throw hail marry anyway. TD. go for 2 HAHA


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

Ronnie Lott was the **** on Tecmo Bowl. On a side note, i happened to see an ad for Mine Craft Con in Orlando. I thought , hell, jake would dig that. Maybe i will surprise him with tickets, as i try to let him experiance as much as possible in this world. Tickets- $200-$400 a piece!!!!!!
Super Motor Cross, Monster Jam, Nuclear Cowboys, and a couple of Red Neck Yacht Clubs never cost us near that much for all of em. So no Mine Craft Con. Not ever, Not never! he can grab a shovel and dig all the mine craft outside him and his buddies desire for free. hehehe


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

WOW thats a lot of money. i have a friend that started doing the whole cosplay thing. she now does modeling shoots and gets invited to judge stuff at those cons. don't think she ever EVER paid nearly that much to go to one. she is a broke college student after all. 

I would love to see the Nuclear Cowboys!!!

Downloaded the Beta for The Crew last night and played a few hours. really cool how the cars come apart when you are adding parts. when you upgrade the powertrain, all the outer panels of the car are removed, so it just shows the frame, powertrain, and suspension. 
drove from detroit to NY, its pretty neat game. the handling seems a little floaty to me tho, hope they fix it by the time the game comes out in oct. just in time to start riding again.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

I have an xbox 360 but it broke. Im gonna get a used one when it is colder out. My gaming side comes out in the winter. I mainly play GTA 5 and halo stuff. I like the transformers games too. I will buy a new xbox 1 when the GTA 5 comes out for it.


----------



## MxRacer527 (Aug 27, 2014)

I don't have a console, but I do play a lot on PC. A bunch of cool games out there for PC y'all should check out. The ones I have are Mx Simulator, rFactor 1(dirt track racing), rigs of rods(awesome muddin and trail game), Spin Tires(another muddin game), and BeamNG. If you haven't heard of these I would definitely check them out. AWESOME games. And if you have a wired xbox 360 or one controller, they are plug and play.


----------

